# First Annual 2Cool Racing Team's Charity race...



## PD2

We hope to see every one out there! Remember, this is all about the kids and the work that Shriners Hospitals for Children do! So let's show them what R/C drivers can do!!


----------



## Gary

Very nice!


----------



## Todd Manchester

May want to include the tracks website on the flyer.


----------



## PD2

Well, since the web site has no track or R/C related info at this time, we elected to keep it off for now. 

If they are willing, RH can hook them up with some R/C web design.

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

looks good guys


----------



## fishermanX

does somebody have a 12th scale I can run at this?


----------



## PD2

fishermanX said:


> does somebody have a 12th scale I can run at this?


I'm sure we can find some thing for you to drive between now and then - I know of a few guys that have more than one 1/10 Electric TC's that they may let you drive. Its a charity race so you know there will be plenty of people willing to let you drive some thing.

Thanks for the interest and looking forward to seeing you out there!
PD2


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> does somebody have a 12th scale I can run at this?


Welcome back Andy!  I thought you were gonna stop by?


----------



## fishermanX

Been really busy with the band thing, thought you were gonna come and check us out?


----------



## mongo88

Im gonna throw a seedan body on my buggy and whup all of you guys!


----------



## PD2

Bring it! As long as it has rubber on-road tires, you can run it..........

In novice class! LOL!!!

Spread the word for us out your way Mongo! We'd greatly appreciate it!

PD2


----------



## mongo88

Hey now! I actually ran my buggy when I first got into on-road. TQ'd mod sedan class by a lap! There were some _mad_ sedan drivers out there...lol

I'll do what I can. I dont hang with the on-road crowd much anymore but I do still know a few of them.


----------



## PD2

2Cool! Thanks for the assist Mongo! Really appreciate it!

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

OK guys here is what needs to happen now that the flier is there.

1) Who has the contacts for the trophies? What will they run? Anyone talked with Nikki(Rogers girlfriend) for she is the one with the contact for the trophies that THRC is using and has a place she knows where others are nice and inexspenvive as well(others are trophy cups on a pedistal(SP???????)). It is basically Printed on Vinyl and put on a wood plaque, very inexspensive and you can do almost any design. 

2) Who has the packet to send to manufacturers tosee if they will donate door prizes or directly to Shriners by means of money? I know my contact at Trinity said to send him the information around January, but others may need more time to get things approved and gathered up.

3) On the flier, it might have been good to list a good starting point for tire selection. Hard for out of towners to come in and test a million tires to find the right set, just have a list of what the local fast guys run. Example: For rubber there has been great success with Sorex 28R, 32R and 36R with medium inserts, for nitro 40 shore fornts and 38 shore rears are great starting points for the track(they average about Xmm were in 1/8 and Xmm wear in touring). Or we can just list what the track temp is on average so people can choose the tire they feel might work the best. Just a heads up to help people bring the right tires and equipment to the race without worry of buying unneeded stuff.

Right now that is all I can think of that needs to get rolling and set. As others think of items, please post so we can get that situated as well.


----------



## jerry23

Theres a trophy place on the beltway, i seen it today but already forgot the name. Ill write it down next time i see it and u guys can call them.

Im running sorex 36r's right now I have some Take-Off pre-mounted CS-27s im gonna try, Matt was talkin about getting some pre-mounts in, theyre less money and no glueing hassle.

Jerry


----------



## PD2

Tol,

My comments/responses below:



Tol Thomas said:


> OK guys here is what needs to happen now that the flier is there.
> 
> 1) Who has the contacts for the trophies? What will they run? Anyone talked with Nikki(Rogers girlfriend) for she is the one with the contact for the trophies that THRC is using and has a place she knows where others are nice and inexspenvive as well(others are trophy cups on a pedistal(SP???????)). It is basically Printed on Vinyl and put on a wood plaque, very inexspensive and you can do almost any design.
> 
> At this point the only people I have spoke to about the trophies was Matt at Mike's. He said he had a great person locally that could take care of it for relatively inexpensive. The biggest thing is to establish the contacts, check pricing and see who can give us the best deal or would be willing to donate them for this cause. If you have contacts with Nikki please help us out by talking to her about what we need and how she can help. We really need the assistance with these items and getting that squared away now would be awesome!
> 
> 2) Who has the packet to send to manufacturers tosee if they will donate door prizes or directly to Shriners by means of money? I know my contact at Trinity said to send him the information around January, but others may need more time to get things approved and gathered up.
> 
> Since, personall, my experience is limited with getting manufacturers to assist and donate, can you give us some idea of what they will need in this "packet" other than a cover letter and the race flyer? Matt said that he would be hitting up some of their vendors to see if they could assist on that front as well. Just let us know what is needed and I'm sure we can get that "packet" together very quickly.
> 
> 3) On the flier, it might have been good to list a good starting point for tire selection. Hard for out of towners to come in and test a million tires to find the right set, just have a list of what the local fast guys run. Example: For rubber there has been great success with Sorex 28R, 32R and 36R with medium inserts, for nitro 40 shore fornts and 38 shore rears are great starting points for the track(they average about Xmm were in 1/8 and Xmm wear in touring). Or we can just list what the track temp is on average so people can choose the tire they feel might work the best. Just a heads up to help people bring the right tires and equipment to the race without worry of buying unneeded stuff.
> 
> At this point, the flier is a tad full, but with having the track contact info on the flier and Matt as our contact, I'm sure that people will contact them directly about that. Otherwise, they can also come here or if we want to, in the places we have posted the flier, we could go back and give the proper setup tips - totally flexible as far as I'm concerned. Either way, we can get that info out to racers how ever they want to receive it.
> 
> Right now that is all I can think of that needs to get rolling and set. As others think of items, please post so we can get that situated as well.


Some thing else that we do need to let racers know about is that Matt at Mike's indicated that they can accept Credit Cards, Check, Money Orders Cashiers Checks, and Travelers Checks for donation and race entry fees.

Thanks for the assistance Tol! As you said, anything else that any one can think of please let us know.

PD2


----------



## Gary

*You Da Man!*



jerry23 said:


> Theres a trophy place on the beltway, i seen it today but already forgot the name. Ill write it down next time i see it and u guys can call them.
> 
> Im running sorex 36r's right now I have some Take-Off pre-mounted CS-27s im gonna try, Matt was talkin about getting some pre-mounts in, theyre less money and no glueing hassle.
> 
> Jerry


Thanks Jerry! We could use your help bro! :texasflag


----------



## PD2

jerry23 said:


> Im running sorex 36r's right now I have some Take-Off pre-mounted CS-27s im gonna try, Matt was talkin about getting some pre-mounts in, theyre less money and no glueing hassle.
> 
> Jerry


For being my first run out at Mike's, the 36R's hooked up fine two weeks ago. I did just buy some CS-27's and won't to try those too. Tol was very successful with the 28's so who knows?

CS-27's pre-mounted for all 4 should not run more than $40 which is a deal when you don't have to glue things up for sure!

Thanks on the trophy help Jerry! You are definitely a valued leader on this team too!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Mongo. I tried to post the Flyer on RCfiles.

http://www.***********/forums/index.php?s=

But I think the file is too big. Is there a way to get it posted bro?


----------



## Tol Thomas

I have run CS-27s, Sorex 28s, and sorex 32s. so far the most stabel for me was the 28s with no tire sauce. the 27's got too twitchy in the sunny portion of the track and felt like the 28 in the shaded, but the 28s felt almost the same between the shaded and sunny portions, the 32 were just less grip, but just as consistant. Keep in mind I am not using tire addatives, just glue, mounton car and run, nothing else.

Oh yea, also remember that it is starting to cool down so the softer tires will start working better than the harder ones, by the time march comes around, we might be running even softer than sorex 24R.


----------



## jerry23

Alright, I tried to find the number to the place on the beltway but couldnt. But i found this place on the net, trophydepot.com . Personally i think the Gold,Silver and Bronze medals would be cool and they're cheap as $1.29.
Later,Jerry


----------



## jerry23

http://www.trophydepot.com/trophydepotstore/product1.asp?SID=2&Product_ID=498


----------



## PD2

Awesome work Jerry! Thanks for digging that on up!

Matt indicated that the trophies he had access to were about $7-$8 each and had a range of sizes. We were thinking, 2 ft size trophy for 1st, 12 in size trophy for 2nd and 6 in size trophy for 3rd. Maybe we do the medals for TQing the A'Main in each class?

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

The reason I like plaques better than trophies is they are easier to carry(tae less room) and they are easy to display on any wall. But either way is good.


----------



## PD2

Tol Thomas said:


> The reason I like plaques better than trophies is they are easier to carry(tae less room) and they are easy to display on any wall. But either way is good.


True, but the plaques are a tad bit higher than trophies, believe it or not.

I tried to PM Nikki on THRC about the awards - no reply yet, but as soon as she does I'll let you guys know. If any one has a better relationship or contact with her, please feel free to help out.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## celticpride311

HAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!! WOW BOOT CAMP SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey guys Im back online. Unfortunatly I wont be online as much as I want until I can get my own laptop up in my barrack. Im up in (rotten) Groton Connecticut. I graduated yesterday and got here at around 2200. But didnt get place in a barrack until 0400 this morning. Long day. But Im having a blast so far here on base. Everything that you guys buy, I buy for cost. Screw retail and God Bless the Worlds Finest Navy. HOO YAH!!!! Good news is Im comming down for christmas and Im hoping to see all of you guys. Im not gunna be able to get back into the hobby for a few weeks because I need to establish some liberty before I can get my civilian cloths and its gunna take a while before I can get my car up here. So I may not be able to race with you guys by then but I still wanna come back and check you guys out. It looks from the sound of things that you are all comming togater as a team and making something happen. Ive learned a whole lot in the last to months and have done a whole lot of growing up. Working togather as a team is the key to making anything difficult possible. I learned really quick what it really means to work as a team. Im glad you guys are still persuing the charity race. I think its a really great concept. So keep up the good work and Im gunna see if I can make it.

Later
-ETSA Elmer, USN.


----------



## Gary

Happy belated birthday bro! Good to hear from ya finally.


----------



## celticpride311

God it feels good to be outta there!!! hahaha Im gunna call ya later. I got some stories to tell ya!


----------



## Gary

Ill be here. Just watching the Stro's.


----------



## fishermanX

biff ,you gonna run at this race?


----------



## PD2

Congrats ETSA Elmer!! You are definitely making us proud!!

I personally thank you for what you are doing for this great country that we live in! Can't wait to see you around Christmas and definitely see what you can do about making it out to the charity event!

Take care and keep in touch!

PD2


----------



## Gary

*Andy.*



fishermanX said:


> biff ,you gonna run at this race?


Thats a tough question and its still to far away yet to know exactly what I will be doing. I will definitly be there though. Im not sure how many of the fishing guys will be there to handle the BBQ thing yet. I might have my hands full with that. Another factor is, I dont have an onroad car. Im not sure if I want to spend the money on that right now, or save it for the bike. (If you missed it, I've got motorcycle fever really bad.)

I have to get through Christmas first. Then I have to see how bussiness is going and how the overtime is holding up. Its just too early to know what Im doing.


----------



## cjtamu

Josh, good to hear from you. You know we can find you a car to run at Xmas.


----------



## mongo88

Oh, come on Biffy.. You know you can scrounge a car somewhere to run this race. Heck, fire up your gas truck and run it! lol


----------



## celticpride311

Oh man. Im already experiencing a cold I was assuming would come in decemeber up here. The problem is its freakin OCTOBER!!!! By the time it is december Im gunna be glad to be spending it in Texas! lol 

Chris, Hells yes my man. You supply it and I'll drive it. Eh. I will probably have something by then. Im trying to see if I can got to school up here to me a ET conn. That way I get to stay in school for like 27 months or something. Plus major job offers when I get out. 2 years up here, I gotta be doing something to keep me from going nuts.


----------



## madf1man

Hey Josh good to see ya out again. We,re at the track right now runnin the mini,s. Everyone one misses your music!!!! Later


----------



## RH Customs

Hey guys, glad you like the flyer I made. PD2 still needs to put the updated version on here, but glad you guys like it. If there are any other changes that need to be done let me or Paul know, probaly me, it would be quicker.

RH


----------



## cjtamu

Okay, I e-mailed the letter and a copy of the flyer to Shriners for approval. If we're going to include the Shriners logo in anything (like the flyer) then they've asked that we submit for approval. Once we get that then we'll start posting it. I'll check with our printer today and see what a run of several hundred would cost. Once we have it approved we can contact RCCA, Extreme, etc. and see if we can get it into an issue.


----------



## cjtamu

One other thing, I need to come up with a list of manufacturers to contact. Trinity, Losi (c/o Horizon I assume), AE (c/o Thunder Tiger?), Orion, Peak, Fantom. Who elase? I know Tol talked to Jason Branham et. al, and someone had talked to Skidmore. What about Joor and Atomic Ron at Kinetix and places like that. I'll find the addresses and do the mail outs, I just need ideas.


----------



## Bigmax

*Way Cool!*

Another source is an RC magazine. Lot's of ideas there.


----------



## Tol Thomas

I have also talked with Trinity, since I run for them, and come january I will be contacting them then again so they can put together a give away type stuff for door prizes.


----------



## Gary

Should I help?


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Should I help?


Come on! I'll send ya an invitation! LOL!!

Actually, CJ and I thought of another - its the magazine that Bess writes for - we can look him up and get him to post up in his mag too!

Things are movin along.......

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

Lmfaoooooooo


----------



## Gary

Hardy har har! LOL I was talking about Ernie.


----------



## PD2

:cheers: :slimer: :bounce: :dance: 


hehehehehhehe

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

is this race gonna happen? sure hope so. any help i can give just let me know

ronnie norris


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> is this race gonna happen? sure hope so. any help i can give just let me know
> 
> ronnie norris


Hey Ronnie!

Most definitely! The fliers are going through a final approval with Shriners. CJtamu has got a vendor/RC Manufacturer letter together that will use to send with the fliers to all that we can send to. I have spread the word even as far as Dallas and I happened to notice some one posting on another forum asking me about the race as far as Michigan! We are also expecting with the ROAR race happening at Mike's in November that we will see some return racers for the event too. Just all in due time my friend......

As for helping, right now we are thinking of going with Matt at Mike's contact for the trophies, but if you have other ideas or contacts, that would be great to check them out and see what we can do. Aside from that, spread the word - I think by the time the race happens there will be more pit areas as well as R/V parking spaces back beyond the track! So there is a lot more to come for sure!

Thanks for asking and we definitely want plenty of team members helping! If you think there is some thing in particular you can assist with please let us all know or just take it on yourself. Either way, we can all do this together and make it a huge success.

Thanks Ronnie!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Choose a catagory and pitch in bro~


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i can help in any catagory..........just let me know what ya'll need

ronnie


----------



## RH Customs

I can't wait for the race either, but like PD2 said we are wating on conformation and some other info from sponsers, ect... As soon as all that is done,I will finish the "final" flyer. Currently I'm working on the Team Flyer, any ideas are welcome, as well as pics of members rides (r/c: nitro or electric.)


----------



## cjtamu

Just talked to a rep from Shriners Intl. in FL. The flyer and letter got kicked to them b/c Steve Reiter is on vacation through Nov. 09. He said it sounds like a good event and doesn't believe there will be any problem with approval. We should have the answer within a week, maybe as early as tomorrow depending on schedule. He's going to call and let me know once we get it. The we can get down to some serious promotion. Woo hoo!


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Just talked to a rep from Shriners Intl. in FL. The flyer and letter got kicked to them b/c Steve Reiter is on vacation through Nov. 09. He said it sounds like a good event and doesn't believe there will be any problem with approval. We should have the answer within a week, maybe as early as tomorrow depending on schedule. He's going to call and let me know once we get it. The we can get down to some serious promotion. Woo hoo!


ROCK ON!!! I mean, we only have 4 more months till this things happens - so we need to get vendors and manufacturers on-board. Get pro and sponsored racers to attend. Get final prizes and trophies and we will be good to go!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Check the "Ask Billy Easton" thread on TTT. We need to get to work yall!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

this WE thing is a joke!!


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> this WE thing is a joke!!


Hey Ronnie.....why do you say that? Expand a bit on what you think is a "joke". Educate us. Please.

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

o.k. i will...........there seems to be too many chiefs and not enough indians for this project. I totally respect what everyone that has a hand in on this is doing, but some people that dont even race try to make it look and sound like they are doing something. Not trying to start any trouble, just giving my .02


----------



## RH Customs

RH Customs,

It takes more than one person to set up everything, my role is doing the advertisement, everybody else has contacts or much needed crucial information. So don't knock 2CRT


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> o.k. i will...........there seems to be too many chiefs and not enough indians for this project. I totally respect what everyone that has a hand in on this is doing, but some people that dont even race try to make it look and sound like they are doing something. Not trying to start any trouble, just giving my .02


Interesting. Well, so far, RH and I have been working on the fliers. Tol, as well, as Biggie, Biff, and CJ have been working on specifics - food coordination, Race Director race setup, etc., as well as being the sounding board for things that need direction. I have worked with Matt at Mike's to get information such as payment and contact info for them, etc. Tol is working on promoting to Trinity, but that will all happen next year. CJ has finalized the paperwork that is to go to all other manufacturers and vendors and will work with the other guys to get it distributed as well as work with Matt since they have contacts through Mike's. And as far as gaining interest, I as well as every one else should be pushing and promoting the race to every RC board they frequent as well as every race or every racer they know.

Aside from that, we are in this span of time that things are in a bit of a dead zone, so to speak. I'm sure that we need to work up the awards and how they will be handled next - we know we are doing trophies, but what do we want them to say and where will we buy them from, etc.? I figured we would go with who Matt at Mike's has a contact with. Ronnie, if you want to follow through on that, then grab that and go bro.

Basically, its like this: if you see a need, and you can fill that need, then fill the need. I think we have some one over in the other thread that said they can cut stickers and what not - we need that. Its not necessarily a too many cheifs thing cause no one is really a chief. We have said this before - this team is about being a team - every one pulls their load and contributes. Will some not do that? Sure! Do we quit or toss them out? No. It happens all the time. All we do is encourage them and eventually they find some thing that they too can do.

I know it seems discouragingly slow out not organized, but we are nearly 4 months away from this race happening now. It is going to happen and we will all do it together.

I, for one, appreciate the feedback Ronnie, but tell us what would make this whole thing better? I know I should have said that from the beginning and I may have jumped out on the defensive here, but seriously, I hear what you are saying and what you don't like, but give us a solution or suggest some thing. Let's make this constructive and not purely critical for the sake of being critical.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Ronnie Norris said:


> o.k. i will...........there seems to be too many chiefs and not enough indians for this project. I totally respect what everyone that has a hand in on this is doing, but some people that dont even race try to make it look and sound like they are doing something. Not trying to start any trouble, just giving my .02


PM sent bro!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

back at ya!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Got the letter from Shriners yesterday. We're good to go. Time to start promoting.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Got the letter from Shriners yesterday. We're good to go. Time to start promoting.


WOOOHOOOO!!! GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!

Do you have the letter that is to go out to all the manufacturer's and vendors? Let's figure out what the best way is to get those mass mailed out. Don't forget about posting up on S-Grid either.

Time to put this thing back into gear!

PD2


----------



## Gary

WTG Chris!  I need to go and see if Billy Easton has answered me yet!


----------



## RH Customs

Awesome deal, whatever sposors you have gotten, please send me the logos so that I may add them to the flyer.


Thanks
RH


----------



## cjtamu

I'll get the letter ready to rock and roll this week. My mother in law is in the hospital so I'm single parenting right now, not a lot of free time.


----------



## Gary

*Explanation time.*



Ronnie Norris said:


> o.k. i will...........there seems to be too many chiefs and not enough indians for this project. I totally respect what everyone that has a hand in on this is doing, but some people that dont even race try to make it look and sound like they are doing something. Not trying to start any trouble, just giving my .02


Obviously, this post was directed towards me. And Ronnie, I have no problem with you responding to my post as you wish. (Within forum rules of course).

I went back and looked at allmost every post you made about this race. What I found was that, allmost every response was telling Tol what a good job he was doing. And I agree. He has done a great job and is a friend. But you never told anyone else they are doing a good job. PD2, Chris and Ryan are also doing a great job putting this race together. But you never gave them any props. Why?

You know, and I know, that I was asked not to turn this into a Biff Racing Team deal with me directing traffic. As you know, the 2CRT has no President, no board members etc. Allthough its really freeking hard on me NOT to direct traffic, Im laying back and let yall make the decisions and choose the direction of the team, and the races. Like Im supposed to. Im doing exactly what I voluntered to do and that is to bring the BBQ and to promote the races. And if Im lucky, bring some extra cash in for the Shriners kids from the fishing guys on this site. Look to the upper right hand corner of this post. See those green squares? Thats capitol in the bank! That has taken years. I know what Im doing. I repeat, I KNOW what Im doing.

I know I havent been racing, but I havent been fishing either. The fishing guys are on my case about not fishing, the RC guys on my case about not racing. Im working 58 hours a week, and Im sorta tired right now. I can only do what I can do. I hope no one expects me to lay back, and then pull off the stuff I did with the BRT back in the day. I dont get it. Im suposed to lay low, but turn this race into another BRCC. And then get slammed? IMO, this is why RC has flat-lined in Houston. Your damned if you do, damned if you dont. And besides 2 or 3 people, theres no promotion to bring in new racers. Only critisism of the ones who want to. Im pretty much done with RC. Ill do what I promised for the charity race, and if Mont chooses, this site will remain open. Ill moderate and check in daily tho.

"I totally respect what everyone that has a hand in on this is doing, but some people that dont even race try to make it look and sound like they are doing something"


----------



## Ronnie Norris

I do appreciate what everyone involved is doing. Just seems to me, that the people working on this could atleast show up at least once so everyone can meet them. I"M NOT TRYING TO BE A **** BY ANY MEANS, just stated my opinion and I get jumped for it? ***? Its great what ya'll are trying to do, but like i said before it seems like everyone wants to run the show. NO OFFENSE!!!!!!!

CHILL OUT GARY..........just stating an opinion

ronnie


----------



## Ronnie Norris

BTW GARY.....................

If i were refering to you, i would tell you.

you know how i am ............

say what i want when i want and if ya(no point intended) dont like it then **** off


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> I do appreciate what everyone involved is doing. Just seems to me, that the people working on this could atleast show up at least once so everyone can meet them. I"M NOT TRYING TO BE A **** BY ANY MEANS, just stated my opinion and I get jumped for it? ***? Its great what ya'll are trying to do, but like i said before it seems like everyone wants to run the show. NO OFFENSE!!!!!!!
> 
> CHILL OUT GARY..........just stating an opinion
> 
> ronnie


You know, that is some what pointed at me, I'd suppose. And I suppose that would be pointed at a lot of people that don't necessarily have a ton of time. Funny thing is, I've had this conversation before with some one else on another forum.....hhhhm? Coincidence? I don't think so.

So, I guess to justify my existence I have to repeat things.....let's see. I too work and don't pull the 50+ hours like Biff, but I also have a second job that comes first - its called my family. So when I'm not working and I'm not being a father to a family I kind of enjoy doing some thing else to ease things a bit and just take a load off and have fun - that is where R/C racing and having fun comes into play.

But what's interesting is that though I may not show up to do off-road, I guess when I do show up to on-road races, mini-scale races, and other areas to just bash and have fun at parking lots and sand lots, the question could come into my mind - I wonder why no one from 2CRT, THRC, or any other place is here?!? It would be great to meet them and I really don't understand what the deal is? I had time to show up here. I just cannot believe the nerve of them hang out, on-line and not even wanting to come out to this particular venue!

But the reality is that we all have schedules and all have "X" amount of hours in our day. Man, I only dream of and wish I had the hours I did back when I started messing with R/C. Back then I could almost make every race or at least every other race, provided my wife was cool with it. Back then, time was a luxury not a scarcity. So what do we do? We prioritize and come up with the best schedule possible and "fit in" those things we want to make a priority in our lives.

Do I not give R/C top priority? You are **** right! Do I give it priority when my family and other committed priorities are taking care of? **** right!

It really sounds like people may have an issue with some leaders not being on the "regular 6 pm every Saturday" race schedule. And you know what, if that is the case and it means the difference between this group disbanning or staying together, then I to will step complete out of this and let ANY ONE continue the efforts. Does that mean I don't care? Nope - still going to do what I promised I'd do for the 2CRT Charity Race in March. But that is it.

So talk amongst yourselves. Figure things out. And enjoy. I chose to again, reset my priorities and do what is best for me and my family.

Have fun and promote the hobby - period!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu

Jesus, just let it go. With no prez, etc. then eveyone's a "leader" and there are no leaders both. So yeah, there are a bunch of chiefs running around b/c that's how we set it up. If everybody just handles the task they volunteered for then it will get done.


----------



## RH Customs

Exactly CJ, so Ronnie just let it go.


----------



## zxeric

Not to get off topic and talk about the race or anything. But I read a page or so back about getting Billy Easton to come out. Personally I would try to get the more local guys to come out. Xray has alot of top drivers working and living in Dallas. And if you want another big name thats kinda local also try AE's Kyle Skidmore. It might be alittle easier to get these guys intown than the guys located in Cali.......... And a great time to try to get some of these guys onboard would be at the Roar regional race that will be at Mikes next weekend(nov 19-20 ) . 

Earlier this year Mikes hobby shop in dallas held an on-road/off road race that was sponsered by Xray and Losi........ They had two Losi LST's , Xray M18, Comm Lathe, Rcamerica shirts and some other things as door prizes all donated by the respective companies. This would make for some great raffle ticket prizes and would probably pull in ALOT of cash in raffle ticket sales......


----------



## PD2

zxeric said:


> Not to get off topic and talk about the race or anything. But I read a page or so back about getting Billy Easton to come out. Personally I would try to get the more local guys to come out. Xray has alot of top drivers working and living in Dallas. And if you want another big name thats kinda local also try AE's Kyle Skidmore. It might be alittle easier to get these guys intown than the guys located in Cali.......... And a great time to try to get some of these guys onboard would be at the Roar regional race that will be at Mikes next weekend(nov 19-20 ) .
> 
> Earlier this year Mikes hobby shop in dallas held an on-road/off road race that was sponsered by Xray and Losi........ They had two Losi LST's , Xray M18, Comm Lathe, Rcamerica shirts and some other things as door prizes all donated by the respective companies. This would make for some great raffle ticket prizes and would probably pull in ALOT of cash in raffle ticket sales......


Actually, my buddy Les DeLap that drives for Schumacher has a copy of the flyer and supposedly is, was, or has posted it at Mike's and a few other shops in the area. So I think we may have that covered.

Regarding drivers, I do agree - I want to see some local heros run and if you or ANY ONE has a good relationship with these guys please feel free to invite them out and get them involved with the race.

Prizes wise, that is definitely our intent and now that we have paperwok approved and things ready to go, those letters will be going out to the sponsors to bring that sort of raffle prizes and door prizes in for sure! Matt at Mike's even said he would be helping us out in this area too.

Thanks for the feedback Eric! Any thing that you wish to help with in regards to this race would GREATLY be appreciated!!

Thanks for getting us back on track of this topic subject!
PD2


----------



## zxeric

PD2 said:


> Actually, my buddy Les DeLap that drives for Schumacher has a copy of the flyer and supposedly is, was, or has posted it at Mike's and a few other shops in the area. So I think we may have that covered.
> 
> Regarding drivers, I do agree - I want to see some local heros run and if you or ANY ONE has a good relationship with these guys please feel free to invite them out and get them involved with the race.
> PD2


I was talking about getting those guys like Ralph Burch, Mike Dumas and the such to make a commitment to come down to the race....... Im pretty sure the idea of meeting and racing against pro level drivers would bring more people out to the race.. The on road scene in Texas is pretty big but unfortunantly Texas is big also. So you need to give people reasons to make the trek to ya'lls race.


----------



## PD2

zxeric said:


> I was talking about getting those guys like Ralph Burch, Mike Dumas and the such to make a commitment to come down to the race....... Im pretty sure the idea of meeting and racing against pro level drivers would bring more people out to the race.. The on road scene in Texas is pretty big but unfortunantly Texas is big also. So you need to give people reasons to make the trek to ya'lls race.


Well, seriously, if you know how to contact these guys or get the commited to coming for the race, please feel free to represent 2CRT and invite them out.

I'm hopeing the ROAR race next weekend will also help in promoting too!

Thanks man!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Ronnie Norris said:


> I do appreciate what everyone involved is doing. Just seems to me, that the people working on this could atleast show up at least once so everyone can meet them. I"M NOT TRYING TO BE A **** BY ANY MEANS, just stated my opinion and I get jumped for it? ***? Its great what ya'll are trying to do, but like i said before it seems like everyone wants to run the show. NO OFFENSE!!!!!!!
> 
> CHILL OUT GARY..........just stating an opinion
> 
> ronnie


Your delivery was bad and insulting. I had several people PM me and ask who you were and what your problem was. (They are not racers). One comment was, with attitudes like that, he wouldnt want to get into RC.

Now, please dont respond in public, PM me if you feel you need to make a point, and lets let this negativity die. Of course, your allways welcome here, but please only post positive comments on this site.

Later bro!


----------



## cjtamu

Eric, Ronnie's one of the x-ray guys. I think he's already talked to JB and some of the others, and someone (Tol maybe?) already talked to Skidmore. So yeah, we want the top SW guys but if we can get Easton or Matt Francis, etc. that would be a kick. I think we're out of town with softball the weekend of the ROAR regionals, hope somebody else can make it with flyers.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Eric, Ronnie's one of the x-ray guys. I think he's already talked to JB and some of the others, and someone (Tol maybe?) already talked to Skidmore. So yeah, we want the top SW guys but if we can get Easton or Matt Francis, etc. that would be a kick. I think we're out of town with softball the weekend of the ROAR regionals, hope somebody else can make it with flyers.


Matt Francis knows about the race. Im not sure what his schedule is yet though. I used to be on his E Mail list but I dont have the same addy anymore, so, Im not on the list anymore.  Anybody know his addy?

Billy Easton posted on my Roadkill cafe thread on TTT right after I changed my handle from Cream Corn, back to Biff. In return, I posted on his "Ask Billy Easton" thread leaving a subtle hint about this race. Thats why I asked we all check in over there. Heres my suggestion on "Promotion". When we post something that should be promoted on another site, we let eachother know about it. Then we gradually build up momentum by showing an increased interest.

Heres how its done.

Bob: Hey man, we have a big race coming up.

Ralph: Dude, I cant freeking wait!

Paco: No Hable spanglish.

RCRacer: Will there be food? Whos coming?

Superfly: Hopefully, Matt, Billy, and that guy who said "I race toy cars for bowling trophys" 

Richard Nixon: I am not a crook!

Bigmax. PULL THE LEEVER! 

Biff: I just did. :slimer:

Smart guy: This race is benifiting the Shriners Hospital for Children, helping a worthwhile cause of volunteers who care for kids at no charge and depend on our donations.

Dumass: You mean, as RCers, we can do some good? For the community?

It doesnt matter how often we race, where we race, or we even have owned an RCcar. Lets focus on the goal.

Which is????????


----------



## Gary

??


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> ??


Have fun and promote the hobby!

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

I know when I call my contact back up in January and get him the flier and info, he said he would look into seeing who was locally like Burch and DUmas to see if they would attend. But that all depends on their schedule for next years season.


----------



## zxeric

Snowbirds would be one of the major races preventing anybody from coming and thats I think at the end of Feb.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

the funny thing is i haven't said anything outta place or outta line...........if i offended anyone i am sorry

ronnie norris


----------



## fishermanX

Hey Biff, should I break out ye old B3 and smoke everbody in stock buggy like I did last time.


----------



## PD2

fishermanX said:


> Hey Biff, should I break out ye old B3 and smoke everbody in stock buggy like I did last time.


GIT R DUN!!!

Is that one of them Terminators?

PD2


----------



## celticpride311

fishermanX said:


> Hey Biff, should I break out ye old B3 and smoke everbody in stock buggy like I did last time.


Well you better start making a bunch of front shock towers now! lol


----------



## cjtamu

Ronnie, I wasn't offended by it. I'm just gonna say that there are people that have a hard time getting out to race much (me included) but I don't think that really has anything to do with whether they can be effective in putting on or promoting a race. Let's just drop it. The way things are shaking out it looks like we're going to have more days we can race than ever, and that's cool. Josh, when are you going to get down this way?


----------



## fishermanX

Hey retard, it was the rear one.


----------



## Gary

fishermanX said:


> Hey retard, it was the rear one.


Eh eh eh! :slimer:

Happy V-Day Josh!


----------



## Tol Thomas

This weekend there is the Nitro On-road Regionals at Mikes, would be a great oppertunity to promote the charity race to the Nitro racers that come there.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i'm gonna come and watch a lil just to hang out with tol adn watch Fro run......never seen him run onroad and heard he was off da hook


----------



## PD2

Tol Thomas said:


> This weekend there is the Nitro On-road Regionals at Mikes, would be a great oppertunity to promote the charity race to the Nitro racers that come there.


I totally agree Tol! Unfortunately, due to previously scheduled events, I am not going to be able to make it out there. All we need is whoever is going out there to stop by Kinkos and run some copies of the flyer we have posted currently. Any one that can step-up and do that it would greatly be appreciated!

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i will make some copies and pass them out saturday morning if it helps.

ronnie


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> i will make some copies and pass them out saturday morning if it helps.
> 
> ronnie


Ronnie that would be a GREAT help bro!! I personally thank you!! Any thing you can do is greatly appreciated!!

Been getting some interest from the Dallas guys as well as a few Oklahoma guys.

Talked with Matt last Friday - no official entries just yet, but then again they have a few races between now and March too.

Chris should have the letters done and ready to be sent out to the vendors now......we need to get that going too or at least have them going by the 1st of the New Year.

Thanks again Ronnie!
PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

just printed one out and am going to make copies in da morning at the office. I will pass them out to everyone there.


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> just printed one out and am going to make copies in da morning at the office. I will pass them out to everyone there.


That is awesome Ronnie!! That is what we need for sure! Thank you!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

No, spsonsor letters aren't out. Computer at the house went kaput this weekend. Hope to have it fixed today, so they'll go out this week.


----------



## celticpride311

Thanks Biff. Im getting in town on december 17th. Im gunna have to pay you guys a visit for sure.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

josh....call me when ya get in town dude...........be good to see ya again

PD2 ..........no problem.....already made copies and will pass them out.

L8


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> PD2 ..........no problem.....already made copies and will pass them out.
> 
> L8


You da man! GIT R DUN!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## celticpride311

Ronnie Norris said:


> josh....call me when ya get in town dude...........be good to see ya again
> 
> PD2 ..........no problem.....already made copies and will pass them out.
> 
> L8


Dude Im 21 now and Im on white card liberty until this weekend where I move up to yellow card. Im gettin drunk. I dont want to be able to remember bootcamp, lmao. Hell yeah bro. Heres to the momories we will NEVER remember!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

lmfao.......cool man.........go and get FUBAR.......just be safe!............call me when ya get achance


----------



## Gabe Boudreau

Ronnie Norris is a MAD MAN!!!!!! LOL!!!!! Love ya bro! Late...

GB-UNITRACING.com


----------



## GoFaster

celticpride311 said:


> Thanks Biff. Im getting in town on december 17th. Im gunna have to pay you guys a visit for sure.


Definately need to go have some beers. oh yeah!

-Ron


----------



## Gary

<PheFeW............... Catching my breath..........>

Sorry Im running behind yall, working, working and more working.

But some time off is up and coming. I get 4 days off for Thanksgiving and 12 days off for Christmas. That will give me some time to hit the other boards and do some promoting, TEXAS style babY!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

thanx gabe ur CrAzY b a s t a r d!....hehehe

L8 bro
ronnie


----------



## Ronnie Norris

PD2-

Flyers were passed out yesterday and today.........hope this helps dude

L8
ronnie


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> PD2 ..........no problem.....already made copies and will pass them out.
> 
> L8


Ronnie,

How did you and Tol do with handing out the fliers at the race this weekend? Wish I could have been there - my schedule has just been packed to the gills!

Let us know how it was and how well received the fliers were.

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i dont know if tol did or not....didnt talk to him much today and didnt see him yesterday cuz i had to leave early saturday to go and open up K&M.........I passed them out to people i didnt already know( which was alot) and the rest i told them about it and they were all for it
got their e-mail addy and already sent them a link to the flyer


----------



## PD2

Thanks Ronnie!! I for one greatly appreciate it!!

CJtamu - what's the status of the vendors and manufacturer letters? Are we ready to send those out? It may be a little pre-mature, but just seeing if we can start getting the sponsors to come on-board. 

Also, does any one have a list of those vendors and how to main-stream/stream-line the process to get the letters to them more directly? That would help tremendously!

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## Gary

Ronnie rulz!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

thanx guys..............just trying to help out


----------



## Gary

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=43509


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=43509


That is awesome bro!

With the end of the year approaching fast we are coming up on the 2 month mark before the race. We have GOT to get letters out and get sponsors and donors of door prizes, give aways, and raffle type items coming in.

CJTamu - any idea where we are on the letters to the vendors and getting them out?

Any thing to stir this back up......

On a side, personal note for me:

My wife and I have taken on being Youth Directors at our church. While I do suspect some time being taken away to tend to those activities surrounding the youth, I still intend in fulfilling and going through with the 2Cool Charity race in March. At this point we are just starting this new adventure and getting our hands around things. In the mean time I'm looking to Gary, Biggie, Ronnie, and others on the team to pick up some of my "slack" so to speak. We know that we have plenty of members on this team and I'm sure we have tons of talent as well so let's see those who want to truly make an impact step up and take this stuff on. Again, I'm still here, just may not have the cycles and time as I did or thought I did before.

We also appreciate your prayers during this time.

Thanks guys!

GIT R DUN!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## PD2

*Latest Flyer......*

Latest and greatest flyer:


----------



## Gary

You do what you need to do bro! You have contributed tremendously, and we thank you.


----------



## Gary

I did it "sneakily", lol, but another donator is in!


----------



## EchoDuck Jr.

I might have to get in on this.. is there mini offroad races??


----------



## PD2

EchoDuck Jr. said:


> I might have to get in on this.. is there mini offroad races??


No yet Duck - this is purely on-road right now, but there are plans to do an off-road event some time next year as well. I think many of us are just trying to get through the on-road event and see how things go so that we can put on a quality off-road event too. Just stay tuned.....

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> I did it "sneakily", lol, but another donator is in!


You da man Biffster!

PD2


----------



## EchoDuck Jr.

ill still probably come by and check it out


----------



## Gary

Need back up help! 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=44723


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Need back up help!
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=44723


Done deal bro!

PD2


----------



## Gary

Taking about the Shriners..........


----------



## CristianTabush

I'm there dude...


----------



## PD2

CristianTabush said:


> I'm there dude...


That is awesome! Thanks for the support Cristian!!

I hear that you picked up a TC4.......this ought to be great!!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs

I'll probaly be there to watch, being I only have an 1/10 Stadium Truck MF1. Maybe I could run sombodies just for the race  . I did race on-road 1/10 for 3 years.


RH


----------



## PD2

RH Customs said:


> I'll probaly be there to watch, being I only have an 1/10 Stadium Truck MF1. Maybe I could run sombodies just for the race  . I did race on-road 1/10 for 3 years.
> 
> RH


You got it! Consider the TA04 your's to run. I'll get the car to you so you can start getting familiar with it.

PD2


----------



## Gary

CristianTabush said:


> I'm there dude...


Of course you are! 

Like the old days bro! Now we need David Joor too. And those slow guys from Austin. Whats their names? Crusty? Nuclear Tweety Bird?..............................


----------



## Gary

BTW guys. Did my E Mail go through? Im having puter probs.


----------



## RH Customs

What message? Just kidding, yes your message got through.

RH


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> What message? Just kidding, yes your message got through.
> 
> RH


Im getting fired up bro! Were getting close. Your getting to race, Ill get to race, CJTAMU is slow, life is good! 

Now if Bigmax gets an onroader, my life will be complete! 

When we had the first charity race for the Biff Racing Team, we thought we were sunk. We were scared to death that nobody would show up because the response was slow at first. Come that Friday at practice, K&M filled up so much that we had to limit pit space to 3'. The crowd was as big as the previous ROAR nats.


----------



## jerry23

i have a car that lyn could borrow


----------



## PD2

jerry23 said:


> i have a car that lyn could borrow


GIT R DUN!!! Get it over to him - he's gonna need some practice....hehehehehe

PD2


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Im getting fired up bro! Were getting close. Your getting to race, Ill get to race, CJTAMU is slow, life is good!
> 
> Now if Bigmax gets an onroader, my life will be complete!
> 
> When we had the first charity race for the Biff Racing Team, we thought we were sunk. We were scared to death that nobody would show up because the response was slow at first. Come that Friday at practice, K&M filled up so much that we had to limit pit space to 3'. The crowd was as big as the previous ROAR nats.


Totally agree bro! We have had advertisements out on rctech.net, Hobby Talk, and a few other forums - I think CJTamu posted it up on SGrid. So I'm expecting and believing with you bro!

GIT R DUN!!!!

PD2


----------



## CristianTabush

hopefully it isn't too hard to get the out of towners here since the carpet nats are 2 weeks later...

In anyway I'm almost about ready to race... I'll prolly make it out there this saturday to practice (if the woman allows) and for sure race on the 14th. I have to get that FT TC4 ready to run really fast!


----------



## jerry23

Traded my 12th scale stuff for a near new JRXS , im amped, plus i have to barracudas(extremely hard to find parts for) . my dad is going to run his pro4 that weekend also.

cant wait


----------



## Gary

CristianTabush said:


> hopefully it isn't too hard to get the out of towners here since the carpet nats are 2 weeks later...
> 
> In anyway I'm almost about ready to race... I'll prolly make it out there this saturday to practice (if the woman allows) and for sure race on the 14th. I have to get that FT TC4 ready to run really fast!


I only got the team car. I might upgrade it before the race, depends on my cash flow. Yanno how that goes. LOL

But get that car set up bro! Ill need some set up advice.


----------



## Gary

jerry23 said:


> Traded my 12th scale stuff for a near new JRXS , im amped, plus i have to barracudas(extremely hard to find parts for) . my dad is going to run his pro4 that weekend also.
> 
> cant wait


Right on Washington!  This is getting better everyday.


----------



## RH Customs

Gary, try this link they have quite a few parts and also some other hard to find parts. http://www.speedtechrc.com/store/ebcategory.asp?id=88RH


----------



## jerry23

he dont stock that many parts for my 'cuda and he wont let you backorder them, just keep checking back, kinda sucks


----------



## Bigmax

*No Worries!*



PD2 said:


> GIT R DUN!!! Get it over to him - he's gonna need some practice....hehehehehe
> 
> PD2


They need to add more dirt to the track for me to run it. Thanks anyway Jer.


----------



## jerry23

i thought u might say that. if u change ur mind (and i still have it by then) just let me know


----------



## CristianTabush

Have you guys put up a Flier on ***********? A lot of touring car racers from texas/oklahoma hang out there...


----------



## Gary

CristianTabush said:


> Have you guys put up a Flier on ***********? A lot of touring car racers from texas/oklahoma hang out there...


I tried but it said the file was too big. I posted a link though.


----------



## Gary

Bigmax said:


> They need to add more dirt to the track for me to run it. Thanks anyway Jer.


Camon bro! It just wouldnt be the same without the ManIaC!

BTW. Did you send me an E Mail, with an attachment requesting info?


----------



## Bigmax

*Read my lips.*

DIRT! LOL

Schedule doesn't permit me to run a long weekend right now. Sorry I'm not much help at all.


----------



## Gary

Got an idea. Check this out PLEASE!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=388655#post388655


----------



## Gary

To the guys on the E Mail list. Check your mail.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> To the guys on the E Mail list. Check your mail.


Got it!! MAJOR SWEET!!

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> Got it!! MAJOR SWEET!!
> 
> PD2


Yea it is! 

We cant go public with it yet. Phone calls will be made this week. This is just so freeking cool I cant stand it!

WooHoOOO! :birthday2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

guess u have to be in the CLICK to be on the list...........lmaoooooooooooo

ronnie


----------



## Gary

Ronnie Norris said:


> guess u have to be in the CLICK to be on the list...........lmaoooooooooooo
> 
> ronnie


Your more than welcome to the clique bro!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

thanx dude.....
ronnie norris


----------



## Gary

Ronnie Norris said:


> thanx dude.....
> ronnie norris


That means you have to do some work though! You wanna help?


----------



## Tol Thomas

I will more than likely be at Mikes all day tomorrow running my touring car. I will get with Matt if he is there abotu the trophies and let yall know. 

Gary, one thing to remember, this is an onroad race, not near as much track prep and maintenance people needed. Main things that needed are the trophies, door prizes, schedule, rules, someone designated to deliver the check to the shriners, along with anything else for the fund raising side(poker run like you talked about on the ttmb, donations from other sources, etc etc, and lots of fun. Unlike offroad we will not need a track crew, a group to build a layout, nor assistance in cornering(most of the time only need 4 or 5 total at the key areas). Once all items are set, it is a matter of getting the participants and putting on a good show.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

Let me know what i can do and i will help out in any way i can dude


----------



## CristianTabush

I wanna know!


----------



## GoFaster

CristianTabush said:


> I wanna know!


.......what you're thinking.........


----------



## Gary

Howdy Ron! 

Ronnie Norris and Christian, yall will be added to the E Mail list. We could use some more help amd new ideas.

Ron, your welcome to join in also. It might mean some work though.


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> I will more than likely be at Mikes all day tomorrow running my touring car. I will get with Matt if he is there abotu the trophies and let yall know.
> 
> Gary, one thing to remember, this is an onroad race, not near as much track prep and maintenance people needed. Main things that needed are the trophies, door prizes, schedule, rules, someone designated to deliver the check to the shriners, along with anything else for the fund raising side(poker run like you talked about on the ttmb, donations from other sources, etc etc, and lots of fun. Unlike offroad we will not need a track crew, a group to build a layout, nor assistance in cornering(most of the time only need 4 or 5 total at the key areas). Once all items are set, it is a matter of getting the participants and putting on a good show.


Thats what Im thinking Tol. I think were just have pre-race jitters and are worrying too much. Things just have a way of falling in place and working out fine. Heck, the BRCC races were alot more work to get done and they turned out really well.

Youve got the rules and the schedule done so we dont have to worry about that. If there are anymore details to work out I hope Christian can help you.

Chris has the contact info with the Shriners. I think we also need a snail mail address other than the track just in case some folks feel uncomfortable sending a donation to the track. Chris, Paul?

Trophys and door prizes. Thats what worries me the most.

The donations from other sources I will handle. As of now I have about 15 folks commited to making a donation and we havent really gone public yet. When I do go to TTMB with the announcment, Ill need some back up from everyone one of yall. Not everybody at once, but just enough to keep the thread and the interset alive.

Grizz from RCfiles asked me if the track will be shortened for electrics. I couldnt answer him. Will it?

What else are we missing? I took the day off today so I can work out some deatils. I ran into a glitch with the BBQ. I have to get my back up plans in order. I could use Ronnies help with this.

Otherwise, were looking pretty good yall! I predict 90 entries.


----------



## PD2

Gary said:


> Chris has the contact info with the Shriners. I think we also need a snail mail address other than the track just in case some folks feel uncomfortable sending a donation to the track. Chris, Paul?
> 
> Grizz from RCfiles asked me if the track will be shortened for electrics. I couldnt answer him. Will it?


I'm fine with that if that is what's needed. My e-mail address is on the flyer as a contact right now cause I did not know who else to put on there. Just redirect those people who wish to send their donations to me and I'll get them my home address via e-mail or phone.

As for the track, yes, the entire track is not used to race electric class. If you look at the pics along the back straight there is a right turn in opening before the big right sweeping turn at the end of the track - that is usually where the electric drivers turn cutting off that end of the track. I have actually practice run my car around the entire thing and its still not that bad.

PD2


----------



## Gary

PD2 said:


> I'm fine with that if that is what's needed. My e-mail address is on the flyer as a contact right now cause I did not know who else to put on there. Just redirect those people who wish to send their donations to me and I'll get them my home address via e-mail or phone.
> 
> As for the track, yes, the entire track is not used to race electric class. If you look at the pics along the back straight there is a right turn in opening before the big right sweeping turn at the end of the track - that is usually where the electric drivers turn cutting off that end of the track. I have actually practice run my car around the entire thing and its still not that bad.
> 
> PD2


Excellent my brutha! Lemme go tell Griz. He is coming from out of town.


----------



## Gary

Ronnie and Christian, please post up your E Mail addy you want to use. Paul will add yall to the list.


----------



## Gary

Im looking at two articles published in the June 2000 issue of R/C Car magazine. One was written by Matt Francis and the other by Jimmy Babcock. They used to have a section called "Racers Write". They talked about the first BRCC Charity race we had at K&M. I had a bud at work scan them for me and save them to disc so I could post them up. The problem is, they are in a PDF file format and the site wont let me post a PDF file. It needs to be a JPEG or something.

Anyway, the articles are awsome. At the end of Matts write up he says, it was like racing the nats, without the pressure. He also told me in person that it was one of the funnest races he has ever been too. And that guy has been to a race or two.


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, I posted a link earlier to the Shriners pdf version of the donation sheet, and it's on the flyer. Snail mail address is on there, as well as a way to make electronic donations. I'll find it and post again.


----------



## Gary

Thanks bro! 

I just realized how many of yall wernt around when we had the first two charity races. Its really hard to put into words what it was like. It was majical. It was like being a kid and waking up on Christmas morning and opening all those presents. And then going to Disneyworld all in the same day.

Unlike just another big race, these races had a purpose, but was simplistic at the same time. There were two goals. To have fun and raise a few bucks for the Shriners. Allthough we had racers come from all over the country, there were no bad attitudes, no win or die scenarios, just good clean fun. And thats what were going to do again.

Theres a little bit more of a challenge this time though. Without the exposure of the Biff Racing Team and the fact that we had 350 members at the time, we may not get 150 entries like we did at the other races. At least not for the first race. Were going to have to "Earn" our way up with hard work and focus. This will take a total team effort. If yall want to have some of the best races that ever will be, we can do it. I know this for a fact. One one sets goal and does everything withen their power to reach that goal, it happens. All we have to do is set our minds to it. We can do whatever we want if we want it bad enough.

We need to pull this first race off without a hitch. Im important to make everyone feel welcomed like they were family. Were going to have to motivate guys and keep the spirit level on high gear the whole weekend with lots of whooping and hollering and good ole fashioned commradery. Since Im the track clown, Ill be doing alot of that. 

This is just the begining. With each of the next races Ill bet the attendance will rise expontentially. Within 3 years I fully expect to get 300 entries from all over the country. Yall think that sounds like an exageration? I dont and Ill tell you why. We dont have an agenda. Were not ROAR or NORRCA. We will atract the regular racers and many newbies because of the message we bring. Which is its all about the fun.

Sure, maybe Im a dreamer. But the mesage Im trying to relay is what people want to hear. When someone trys to throw some slick marketing BS at you, you know it. When your aproached with honesty, itegrity and from the heart, people jump on that bandwagon and stay on it. RCers are no different than anyone else. Except at times, they get hit with that slick marketing BS and it turns them away. The key to team building is to give them a reason to want to be on that team. And we know what that takes.

Heres to the First Annual 2Cool Racing Teams Charity Race. Its going to be very, very good.


----------



## CristianTabush

[email protected]


----------



## Gary

CristianTabush said:


> [email protected]


Rock on bro!

Man, Im hitting ALL the sites today. Im fired up. I get to do what Im best at. LOL Wish I could race that good.


----------



## madf1man

I,m lookin at onroads right now since the electric crowd is pickin up. Hope to be there myself!


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:



> I,m lookin at onroads right now since the electric crowd is pickin up. Hope to be there myself!


WooHoo! 

Bro, I was hoping you would come on out. Whatcha gonna get?


----------



## jerry23

Biff- Did you used to race a TC3 at K&M??


----------



## Gary

jerry23 said:


> Biff- Did you used to race a TC3 at K&M??


Jerry, no. The only onroad I ever ran there was at the second charity race. I ran a MR4TC Pro and a Trinity Switchblade. I never had an AE onroad car before. My last AE was when the B3 was new.


----------



## jerry23

oh ok, a guy let me drive his at k&m about 6 years ago on a fri night, thought it mighta been you


----------



## Gary

6 years ago I was running offroad. Danged if I can remember what car I had though.


----------



## cjtamu

Biff, just got your e-mail re: SWCS conflict. That could be significant since a lot of the nitro roadies in TX run that series.


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> Biff, just got your e-mail re: SWCS conflict. That could be significant since a lot of the nitro roadies in TX run that series.


Think so? Nothing we can do about it now. We went public in October of last year, they just announced their schedule on 1-7-06. If it hurts, its hurts. I know where Ill be! 

I really dont think it matters much. Electric is coming back...........


----------



## cjtamu

It won't hurt the electrics. But I know Joor was at some of the SWCS, Tommy, Jeff (from Hobbytown), I think Kyle Skidmore ran some. It's weird they scheduled it then. Didn't Tol say there was a gas Regional that weekend also?


----------



## Gary

cjtamu said:


> It won't hurt the electrics. But I know Joor was at some of the SWCS, Tommy, Jeff (from Hobbytown), I think Kyle Skidmore ran some. It's weird they scheduled it then. Didn't Tol say there was a gas Regional that weekend also?


I dont know about the regional.

Now, when I bought my car from Hobbytown and Jeff, we were talking and I brought up the charity race. He knew about it, reached into his wallet and pulled out something and said yea, Im going. I talked to Chris. He knew about it because yall allready talked about it. I dont get it.

I havent talked directly to David Joor yet. A little soon yet. He is a good friend and I dont want to put him in weird spot.

Lets not worry too much about whats going on outside of this race yall. Lets focus on this one.


----------



## RH Customs

Hey Gary, 

I took the pics down to my laboratory, just kidding, I used my desktop. And here are the articles. You will need to add your own description.


----------



## RH Customs

Here is the second article.


----------



## Gary

Bro! You are the Master!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Gary

Cool articles or what? 

Maybe we need our own writer???????


----------



## RH Customs

Maybe so. Hmmmmmm. I wonder who.....who could it be? Hmmmmmmmm .........LOL.


RH


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> Maybe so. Hmmmmmm. I wonder who.....who could it be? Hmmmmmmmm .........LOL.
> 
> RH


You!


----------



## RH Customs

Hey why not, not like I have alot on the agenda, lol. I have all the tools, and already do the advertising so why not?


RH


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> Hey why not, not like I have alot on the agenda, lol. I have all the tools, and already do the advertising so why not?
> 
> RH


I didnt mean to push that on ya. But your the best! If you want to!!!!!!!!

I sure hope my comment didnt come accross wrong.


----------



## Tol Thomas

Not a regional the same weekend, but the National Waarm-Ups are the same weekend in California. I just find it hard to believe that SWCS would do this, they were given our scheduled date for the race back in August, I posted it on many forums back then. It is almost disrespectful how they came to us and said were conflicted with them when we had it first scheduled. But anyway, all we can do is hope for a good turn out.


----------



## RH Customs

Hey give me the info ( text, pictures, pdf's, ect ), and I can make like a monthly 2CRT news letter. And no Gary I don't mind.


RH


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> Hey give me the info ( text, pictures, pdf's, ect ), and I can make like a monthly 2CRT news letter. And no Gary I don't mind.
> 
> RH


If you want to! Sounds like a good idea to me. Ill write something up to add. Tech help, something. Lets start another thread for this. You wanna take the lead bro?

Your in charge!


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> Not a regional the same weekend, but the National Waarm-Ups are the same weekend in California. I just find it hard to believe that SWCS would do this, they were given our scheduled date for the race back in August, I posted it on many forums back then. It is almost disrespectful how they came to us and said were conflicted with them when we had it first scheduled. But anyway, all we can do is hope for a good turn out.


I wouldnt sweat it bro! Were doing it for the kids! Lets just do what we do best!


----------



## RH Customs

I'd be glad to lead and do a newsletter just give me the stuff I mentioned above and I will get the ball rollin.

RH


----------



## RH Customs

Almost forgot, glad to hear your in the game Ron. Was cool racing with you at Lunatic.


RH


----------



## Gary

Were swapping E Mails about a subject that should be decided by all. Do we limit mod to 10 turn motors or not?


----------



## jerry23

i prefer not because its a special race, but ill do whatever everyone decides


----------



## Gary

I guess I better stick to stock then. LOL


----------



## Tol Thomas

GAry, there is 19 turn which is way faster than stock.


----------



## Gary

I better think about this and see how the classes develope. Im not going to run with 6 turn motors and run a new set tires every few runs.

Ill probably run stock then.


----------



## jerry23

is 19t open to ALL 19t?


----------



## RH Customs

Well I'm running 19 turn locked for the race.


RH


----------



## Tol Thomas

The flier designates 19 turn as locked timing so I will only be allowing locked timing 19 turns in that class.


----------



## cjtamu

Tol, what's a good 19T motor? That's probably what I'll end up running.


----------



## RH Customs

I run Chameleon 2 pro's mainly because I hace 4 of them.


RH


----------



## CristianTabush

The chameleon 2 is still probably the best all-around locked timing motor out there (run some stock motor brushes and they haul @ss) I've heard good things about the reedy quad mag, especially for big tracks that motor should be killer. Finally the new integy 19T (Team Atlas based) is supposed to be runnig strong as well...


----------



## Gary

Heck, Ill run 19 turn too then.


----------



## Tol Thomas

What Christian said.


----------



## Gary

The motor looks cool!The Chameleon was the motor that started the 19 turn spec class. Now the Chameleon 2 is here to improve it. Features include P2K style can and endbell which increases power, a comm lock to prevent tweaking of the commutator to increase timing, SMC caps installed and double ball bearing round out the list. The Chameleon 2 also comes in a "Pro" version which adds a diamond trued comm, zapped magnets for greater strength and dyno tuned brush and spring combination for the best performance right out of the bag. If you are serious about 19 spec racing, this is the motor for you


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, it does look cool. Can I run the same Reedy brushes and red/green springs I use on the P2K2 or is it a different combo?


----------



## RH Customs

Yes you can. Just make sure to break in the motor before you "run it".


RH


----------



## Gary

I could tune it like a stocker huh? Ive been to the "Tony Newhouse" school of motor tuning.  I can make em run! :slimer:

I like the idea of running 19 turn now that Ive had time to think about it. Stck will be too slow for me, and me running an 8x2 just doesnt work. And I dont want to buy 6 sets of tires either.

Who normally runs 19 turns at Mikes? Any fast guys?


----------



## madf1man

Gary said:


> WooHoo!
> 
> Bro, I was hoping you would come on out. Whatcha gonna get?


Looking at the FTTC4,Cristians looked sweet and well built compared to the old one. I,m sure parts will be easier to get than my fav the Xray. Like I said I,m lookin


----------



## Gary

madf1man said:


> Looking at the FTTC4,Cristians looked sweet and well built compared to the old one. I,m sure parts will be easier to get than my fav the Xray. Like I said I,m lookin


Heck, Ill be running the team car with plastic chassis. LOL


----------



## Gary

Im doing some research on the 19 turn motors yall. I dont mind sharing what I learn. BRB


----------



## RH Customs

I had the TC4 Team kit, and let me say one thing, WOW. Drove awesome, and nothing like a TC3. I still wish I had mine. For the race I will be racing a TA-04.

I hope there is a good size turnout, sounds like there will be.

RH


----------



## cjtamu

LOL @ Biff. I was going to buy my favorite toothpaste, but it's a BB motor. Here, you experienced flashlight guys educate me. They sell 2 arms for the Chameleon 2, a standard and a crosswrap. What's the performance difference? Biff, I don't think they've been runnign 19T at Mike's, mostly mod, but I'm sure they would if we showed up. I might head up that way this Saturday, see what happens the reast of the week. Anybody got a front one-way housing or the whole assembly for an MR4TC? My plastic spindle is busted and they're very proud of the new ones.


----------



## Gary

I wasnt planning on running a One Way! I wonder if that going to be a problem? Heck, I dont even have sway bars yet.


----------



## cjtamu

The one time I ran out there I ran a spool in front and I liked it, but it was mod. With mod I'd probably be all over the track with a one-way, but with 19T I think I can handle it.


----------



## Gary

Sorry about all the website problems yall. Prolly hackers.

Anyway, I suggest we add Jerry to the help list. It seems like every site I go promoting the race, heres there.

We could use some help.

http://www.rc10b4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7089

 
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=86691

http://techtalk.teamtrinity.com/tt/showthread.php?t=10191

http://www.***********/forums/showthread.php?t=10990

http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamnemofrm2.showMessage?topicID=65.topic

http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamhoustonradiocontrolfrm9.showMessage?topicID=89.topic


----------



## CristianTabush

Biff, I don't think Tony's knowledge would help here... 19 Turn motors already have bearings in them...

Chris, let me check my stuff, I might still have some old yoke parts lying around... If you are there saturday, wanna share a table?


----------



## RH Customs

Tony who?

RH


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> Tony who?
> 
> RH


It goes way back. LOL

As soon as I can breath again, and wipe the tears from eyes from laughing so hard, I can respond. That was freeking funny Christian. :slimer:


----------



## cjtamu

Sounds good Cristian. Pretty sure I'll make it there.


----------



## RH Customs

Tony Luna?


----------



## Gary

RH Customs said:


> Tony Luna?


Tony Newhouse. We shouldnt joke about him though. He passed.

But man, he was a cheater.


----------



## CristianTabush

I guess you are right biff, that was just such an easy crack, I HAD to take it.


----------



## RH Customs

Oh......well ok that is right. Just wanted to know which Tony.


RH


----------



## Gary

OK yall. For 19 turn motors, there is only one that is ROAR legal. The Chameleon2. Is that the call?


----------



## Gary

CristianTabush said:


> I guess you are right biff, that was just such an easy crack, I HAD to take it.


You know he would want it that way.  Where do you think I learned to "pop" an endbell? LOL I never ran bearings though. Just cut the comm.


----------

